# Drinking and then peeing more after eating freeze dried raw food



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

We are switching from kibble to freeze dried raw so we started to mixing about 25% freeze dried raw to the kibbletoday but then we noticed that our 1.3 year old chihuahua girl drink then pee a little bit more after eating her meal. Is this normal?


----------

